# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Sot kujtojmë......

## toni77_toni

*Shërbëtorja e Zotit - Marie Tuci, martire e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri, në përvjetorin e vdekjes*


Duke shfletuar kalendarin historik përkujtojmë sot dëshmitaren e fesë e të kulturës, sikur dëshmon jeta, vepra dhe martirizimi i shërbëtores së Zotit, Marie Tucit, postullantes së Motrave Stigmatine, në përvjetorin e vdekjes në Shkodër me 24 shtator te vitit 1950.

Në jetën e saj të shkurtër, Marie Tuci ka transmetuar fuqinë e fesë në Zotin duke shndritur ndërgjegjet e tjerëve me besimin e patundur në Krishtin e Gjallë dhe me dashurinë për kulturën e jetës. Kujtojmë se Marie Tuci është e vetmja femër që gjendet deri më tani, *në listën e 40 martirëve* shqiptarë për të cilët në Shqipëri ka filluar prej vitesh procesi dioqezan i kanonizimit për lumturimin e tyre.
MARIJE TUCI

Lindi në Ndërfushaz (Rrëshen-Mirditë), më 12 mars 1928. 

Shkollën e mesme e kreu tek Motrat Stigmatine në Shkodër.

U arrestua në Ndërfushaz më 10 gusht 1949. 

Ishte shumë e bukur, e urtë dhe me fe të madhe. Kriminelët, hetuesit komunistë për të kënaqur instinktet e veta kafshërore, u munduan me të gjitha mënyrat, por vajza rezistoi heroikisht. Pastaj e përdhunuan në mënyrë barbare, sipas deklaratave të shoqeve të saj të burgosura me të. 

Të gjitha torturat e mundura i ushtruan mbi trupin tim, sipas një letre që nuk arritën ta nxirrnin jashtë nga burgu; ndër të tjera e futën në një thes, lakuriq, bashkë me një mace!Vdiq në spitalin e burgut në Shkodër, më 24 shtator 1950.

Ajo së bashku me të vëllain u arrestuan bashke me te tjerë pas vrasjes se Bibes.  

Vuajtjet me te mëdha për Marian do te vinin nga shefi i sigurimit te Shkodrës për atë kohe, Hilmi Seiti i goditur nga bukuria e vajzës, tentoi te abuzoje me te, po ndeshi ne kundërshtimin e ashpër të Maries. Lirinë do e fitonte pikërisht atëherë kur kishte mbërritur dhe fundi i saj për shkak te torturave çnjerëzore. Kur nuk munden ta mposhtnin dot ne dinjitetin finsikërinë, dhe idealet e saj ata e futen në nje thes bashke me një mace duke e goditur vazhdimisht. Kur e nxirren prej andej, Maria nuk njihej. Dikush e kishte krahasuar me një larvë njerëzore. E dërgojnë në spitalin e Shkodrës ku dhe ndahet nga jeta me 24 shtator të vitit 1950. Një jetë e mbytur herët mes dhimbjesh dhe torturash pafund, po një jetë që pranoi martiziimin në mënyrë shembullore, heroike e me dinjitet në mbrojtje të dhuratës më të madh që pati nga Zoti, jetës, besimin në Krishtin dhe nderit. Ajo donte të behej murgeshë, t'i përkushtohej gjithë jetën Zotit e popullit të vet të dashur, Fesë e Atdheut, po nuk mundi, sepse jetoi në kohën me të egër të përbindëshit, komunizmit shqiptar të Enver Hoxhës.. Ishte koha e përndjekjes dhe orvatjet së shfarosjes së katolikëve shqiptarë, që përbente nje rrezik te vazhdueshëm për tiranin çnjerëzor Enver Hoxhën dhe pasuesit e tij. Ishte koha e tmerrshme që e lau tokën me gjakun e pafajshëm të martirëve të vet. E gjaku u tyre, si ai i Marie Tucit, u shndërrua në farën e gadhënjimit të së mirës mbi të keqën, të firtores së dashurisë mbi urrejtjen, të dritës mbi errësirën, të së vërtetës mbi gënjeshtrën.

----------


## Matrix

I lartesuar eshte Krishti mes shenjtoreve te Tij!

----------


## VOLSIV

>Nuk kisha degjuar me pare per te por jam i sigurt qe ajo eshte e lumtur tani ne vendin e lumturise, pamvaresisht asaj qe ka kaluar. 
>Secili prej nesh ka kryqin e vet. Lutem vetem qe te kemi qendrese ne momentin e proves dhe ti ngjajme *Sherbetores se Zotit, Martires Marie Tuci.*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Marin Sirdani



(1885 - 1962)

Lindi në Gurez të Lezhës,kreu kolegjin Françeskan në qytetin e Shkodrës.Shkoi në Vienë ku u diplomua pë teologji.Kur erdhi në Shqipëri punoi në kolegjin françeskan dhe në gjimnazin e Shkodrës.
Më 1925 ai publikoi veprën Legjenda e Gjergj Kastriotit e cila konsiderohet si kryevepra e tij.Në vitin 1941 publikoi "Shqypnija dhe shqypëtarët" dhe më 1942 "Historija e provincës françeskiane në Shqipëri".
Ai ka publikuar mjaft vepra në artikullin "Hylli i Dritës" si "Për çka fajsohet Skënderbeu,Kontributi i katolikëve në Shqipëri,Nora e Kelmendit,Varri i Skenderbeut si dhe botime të tjera periodike.
Mijëra dorëshkrime të tij u dogjën nga Koazkët të cilët erdhën në Shqipëri diku rreth 45 vjet përderisa Perandoria Sovjetike u shpërbë.
Marin Sirdani u burgos për dy vjet vetëm se u bë prift i kishës katolike.
Ai vdiq në vitin 1962,pesë vjet para se feja të ndalohet në Shqipëri,ai ishte vllau i folkloristit dhe etnografit Aleksander Sirdanit.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ipeshkvi imzot Frano Gjini, në përvjetorin e pushkatimit nga komunizmi*


Sot më 11 mars përkujtojmë ipeshkvin e jashtëzakonshm imzot Frano Gjinin, që u pushkaktue më datën 11 mars 1948 nga regjimi komunist. Imzot Frano Gjini ishte ipeshkëv i jashtëzakonshëm, filozof dhe teolog shqiptar. 
Ai lindi më 1886 në Shkodër. Mësimet e para dhe të mesme i kreu në Shkodër ne kolegjin Saverjan te eterve Jezuit ndërsa studimet e larta për Filozofi dhe Teologji i kreu në Romë, ku u shugurua meshtar. 

Imzot Gjini shërbeu si prift në Laç të Kurbinit, Vlorë, Durrës ku edhe u shugurua ipeshkev ndërsa më 1932 u emërua abat i Mirditës. Gjatë kësaj kohe Imzot Gjini përvetsoi disa gjuhë dhe predikonte fenë në këtë mjedisë në moton "Fe Atdhe". Më 1945 Selia e Shejtë e emeron Zëvendës delegat Apostolik në vend të delegatit Apostolik Leone Nigris. Gjatë kësaj kohe ai mbronte interesat e komunitetit katolik shqiptar në Shqipëri e cila në këtë kohë qeverisej nga komunistët.

Për veprimtarin e tij fetare e atdhetare, imzot Gjini arrestohet nga regjimi komunist më 18 nëntor 1946 me akuzat: a.) Agjent i Vatikanit dhe i Anglo-Amerianëve dhe b.) Bashkëpunëtor me një grup klerikësh Françeskanesh si At Mati Prendueshi, At Çiprian Nika etj. Që, sipas akuzave të komunistave, kishin ndërmarrë futjen e armëve në Kishën Françeskane të Shkodrës dhe fshehur me qëllim për të organizuar kryengritje ndaj rregjimit komunist. Imzot Gjini akuzat e ngritura nga regjimi komunist nuk i pranoi dhe më 11 mars 1948 pas 16 muaj hetusie pushkatohet.

----------


## toni77_toni

*At Çiprian Nika, në përvjetorin e pushkatimit nga komunizmi*



Duke shfletuar kalendarin historik, sot më 11 mars kujtojmë përvjetorin e pushkatimit të At Çiprian Nikës, françeskan nga komunistët më 11 mars 1948, në orën 5 të mëngjesit, te Zalli i Kirit, në Shkodër, bashkë me vëllezërit e shokët e gjithë jetës. 

Të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur At Çiprian Nikën, dëshmojnë se ishte një shenjt i vërtetë. Feja e tij e thellë, kultura e tij dhe dashuria e tij për atdheun ngjallën urrejtjen e kundërshtarëve.

Lindi në Shkodër, më 19 korrik 1900, nga Mihill dhe Ana Ali Mirashi. Në pagëzim mori emrin Dedë.

Mbeti jetim kur ishte pesë vjeç. Ndoqi shkollën fillore dhe të mesmen te fretërit në Shkodër, kurse studimet teologjike në Austri.

Zhgunin françeskan e veshi më 16. 10. 1916. Kushtet solemne i dha më 16. 09. 1921. U shugurua meshtar në Romë më 25. 07. 1924. Ishte mësues i novicëve dhe i klerikëve, gvardian dhe definitor, si edhe provincial i françeskanëve (më 1938-1941), e prapë gvardian i kuvendit të Shkodrës nga viti 1943 e deri në vdekje.
U arrestua me akuzën e rrejshme se kishte marrë pjesë në vendosjen e armëve në elterin e kishës; gënjeshtër e shpikur për të shkatërruar kuvendin.
Fjalët e tij të fundit të shkruara në verbalin gjyqësor kanë qenë: Rroftë Krishti Mbret! I falim armiqtë tanë. Shqipëria nuk vdes me ne!
U pushkatua me 11 mars 1948, jashtë mureve të varrezave.
Ishte rregulltar i vërtetë, zbatues i palëkundshëm i Rregullës. I fortë, i devotshëm e i zellshëm, një martir i vërtetë i fesë dhe i atdheut.



GUARDIAN I FRANÇESKANËVE TË SHKODRËS
Vuejtja, o bir, e ban ma fisnike fitorën! Ka lé në Shosh të Shkodrës, më 19 korrik 1900. Prindët e tij ishin Mëhill e Prenda Nika, të cilët e lanë jetim qyshë të vogël 5 vjeç. Prifti i Shoshit e solli Dedën e vogël në Kuvendin e Françeskanëve të Shkodrës, ku përfundoi edhe shkollën e mesme. U dallue si nxanës dhe tue pasë thirrjen shpirtnore për meshtar vëndosi me iu kushtue urdhnit të ShFrançeskut. Përfundoi studimet e Larta Teologjike në Austri dhe më 26 korrik 1924, shugurohet meshtar në Romë, tue marrë emnin Çiprian, në Urdhnin e Fretënve të Vogjël, (O.F.M.). Vjen në Shkodër me një prëgatitje të mirë kulturore. Ishte ndër ma të ditunit në fushën teologjike dhe filozofike. Emnohet profesor në Gjimnazin e Fretënve. Ka pasion muzikën. Nën drejtimin e At Martin Gjokës merr pjesë në orkestrën frymore të Françeskanëve që përbahej prej rreth 40 vetësh. Ishte ndër flautistët ma të mirë që cilëson mjeshtri At Gjoka. Njihët edhe me vegla tjera frymore të bandës muzikore. Zotnonte mirë disa gjuhë, spikati në gjermanisht, frengjisht dhe greqishtën e vjetër. Ishte bashkëpuntor i revistave Hylli i Dritës dhe Leka, ku ka shkrue artikuj me vlerë në fushën filozofike. Njihët si Provinçiali ma i ri në moshë sëpse, në vitin 1938 drejton Provinçën e Shqipnisë. Një figurë e kompletueme në të gjitha pikëpamjet, françeskan në veshje dhe në dukje të virtytëve të tij, i qeshun, i dashtun, i qetë, i ambël dhe joshës në biseda. Fizionomia e tij pasqyronte modelin shpirtnuer të Fratit tAsizit. Në kohën e Opozitës kundër Mbretit Zog, asht i pandamë nga fretnit tjerë, merr pjesë me malësorët e krahinës së tij në Shosh. Për fat të keq në vitin 1939, u ndodh në postin e Provinçialit dhe u detyrue me pranue okupacionin fashist.

Asht anti-italian dhe nuk afrohet fare me ndjesitë proitaliane të disa klerikëve, si At Bernardin Palaj, At Rrok Gurashi etj. Pak kujt aso kohe i shkonte mendja tek një okupacion i mundëshëm i Italisë, mbasi ardhja e saj mendohej se sillte një dëshirë të madhe të shqiptarëve për bashkimin e Kosovës me tokën nanë. Shumë atdhetarë tue fillue nga Mustafa Kruja e deri tek Don Lazër Shantoja, kishin qëndrue me vite të tana në mërgim tue punue për një Shqipni Etnike, gja të cilën e shohin se mund të realizohej nga ardhja e Italisë apo e Gjermanisë së njohtun antisllave. Pavarësisht nga koha e shkurtë por një gja e tillë u realizue. Hapja e 120 shkollave shqipe nga Mustafa Kruja dhe Ernest Koliqi, me mësues shqiptarë në tokat e Shqipnisë jashtë kufijve të sotëm shka përfshinë në Veri dhe Kosovën, na pëlqen ose jo, në fund të fundit duhet pranue se, po mos të ishin hapë ato shkolla në vitin 1941, sot asnjë nga shqiptarët e atyne krahinave nuk do të dinte me shkrue e lexue në gjuhën amtare shqipe.

Në vitin 1943 At Çipriani, ishte me u zgjedhë prap Provinçial, por asht At Mati Prennushi që mendon se At Çipriani nuk duhet sakrifikue tue u vue si Provinçial, mbasi Shqipnia ishte në pragun e okupacionit tjetër, këtë herë nga komunist dhe këta do ta pushkatonin të parin. At Matia merr postin e Provinçialit vetë, me mendimin se regjimi komunist nuk ka me kenë i gjatë dhe pranon ma parë vetsakrifikimin se humbjen e At Çiprianit, i cili asht mjaft ma i ri edhe në moshë. Nëse, Anglo Amerikanët do të ndryshonin politikën e tyne me Shqipninë, tue mos e lanë në mëshirën e Jugosllavisë, atëherë pushteti nuk mbetëj vetëm në dorë të komunistëve. Gjithë shpresa ishte se me hymjen e grupeve të tjera në qeveri, komunistët do të spostoheshin dhe do të krijoheshin rrëthana të tjera politike. Koha e ardhëshme mbas luftës mendohej se do të ishte ma favorizuese për të gjitha çështjet kombëtare. Mundësia e një zbarkimi Anglo- Amerikan në Ballkan ishte e mundëshme dhe e pritëshme nga pjesa ma e madhe e antifashistëve shqiptarë që nuk i donin komunistët. Kjo dëshirë jo e parealizueshme ishte edhe e klerit shqiptar, e kryesisht atij françeskan. Madje, koha ka me nxjerrë fakte që At Anton Harapi dhe Regjenca në muejt e fundit kanë punue për një qëllim të tillë, pavarësisht se përpjekja i shkoi kot nga lidhjet e mëshefta të Rusveltit me Stalinin, të njohtuna zyrtarisht në Jalta. Askujt nuk mund ti shkonte mendja se koha e mbas luftës do të sjellin shkatrrimin e plotë të krejt përpjekjeve të një shekulli të të gjithë shqiptarëve. 

Me shkuemjen e At Anton Harapit, si Regjent në Tiranë, Provinçial u zgjodh At Matia dhe At Çiprian Nika mbeti Guardian i Françeskanëve të Shkodrës. At Pal Dodaj ishte sekretar i Provinçës, një françeskan me vlerë në shumë fusha. Ishte historian i njohtun dhe si i tillë edhe një ndër politikanët e rrafinuem që ka pasë kleri, prandej asht kudo.

At Pal Dodaj deklaron: Në 1924 jam kenë me Opozitën. Në vitin 1922, kam tentue me bashkue Zogun me Luigj Gurakuqin, mbasi tue u bashkue trimnia e Zogut me urtësinë e Gurakuqit, do ti vinte nji hov Shqipnisë. Zogu e pranoi, Luigji jo! E, mbet.(Dosja 1248). Ardhja e Gjermanisë në Shqipni asht quejt kalimtare mbasi tue fillue nga qeverisja dhe krejt organizimi i shtetit ishin në dorën e shqiptarëve. Lufta që ata kanë ba kundër komunistëve dhe italianëve i ka dhanë mundësinë e një simpatie të gjithë atdhetarëve, por çe do, ishte koha kur ata i kishte marrë tatpjeta dhe nuk la mundësinë e një organizimi të mirë të forcave përparimtare në dobi të vendit, ku tashma mbretnonte kausi dhe rrumbuja. Secili veç mendonte me ikë. Forcat gjermane të vendosuna në Shkodër kanë hy edhe në kuvendin e fretërve vetëm për fjetje. Dy herë At Çipriani e At Matia kërkojnë nga Komanda Gjermane lirimin e kuvendit, tue e konsiderue një shkelje, herën e parë u lirue, por mbas dy javësh kanë hy prap dhe nuk kanë dalë ma deri me datën 29 nandor 1944, që janë largue përfundimisht nga Shqipnia.

Kjo kohë asht edhe periudha ma fatkeqe për At Çiprianin mbasi gjermanët kur u larguan kanë lanë disa armë në oborr, të cilat atë ditë, pra, më 29 nandor At Çipriani, i nxjerr nga oborri përpara dhe i çon tek stallat e derrave mbrapa në shi e në diell, si të ishte koha.

Kur fillon me u ndigjue rreziku i mbajtjes së armëve mbas Lëvizjes së Veriut dhe të Koplikut, më 14-15 janar 1945 At Matia, urdhnon që të treten armët jashta kuvendit të Fretënve edhe pse janë të ndryshkuna dhe të prishuna jashtë përdorimi. At Çipriani, tue pasë frikë se hedhja në rrugë do të ngarkojë qytetarët përreth kuvendit me përgjegjësi, mbasi mund të kontrollohen shtëpijat e tyne dhe vështirë se mund të kishte një shtëpi pa dy armë, e shkaktari do të ishte At Çipriani, ky vëndosë groposjen e këtyne armëve në një ambjent larg kuvendit në kantinën e venës, ku hapë tokën e dyshemës së shtrueme me çimento dhe derdhë prap beton sipër tue i çimentue edhe armët, me anën e një ushtari italian i mbetun rob që shërbente në shtëpinë e tij.

At Filip Mazrreku, mbante dy revolverë të vëllazënve të tij si kujtim, mbasi të dy ishin vra nga komunistët. Për këtë ai njofton At Çiprianin i cili ia merr të dy dhe i tretë në gropën e zezë, bashkë me një tjetër të At Zef Mesit që kishte vdekë pikërisht ato ditë kur partizanët kontrollonin krejt qytetin shtëpi për shtëpi. Një armë, tip alltije të gjetun nga At Gjeçovi, bashkë me një armë ma të gjatë edhe kjo me vlera vjetërsije dhurue nga Lef Nosi, e rujtun në muzeun e Fretënve, mësheret nga At Çipriani, nën dyshemen e dhomës së tij me anën e kuzhinierit Martin Tarri, me qëllim që të mos i grabitet nga komunistët ashtu si pat ndodhë në kontrollin e parë të kuvendit nga Sheuqet Peçi.

Pak ditë para 29 nandorit 1944 dy përsona i sjellin At Pal Dodës një arkë të vogël me disa dokumenta të shkruem turqisht. At Pali, njofton At Çiprianin dhe At Matinë për këta dokumenta të mbylluna në arkë, që ua kishte dërgue Gjoni i Markagjonit para se të arratisej nga Shqipnia.

Kur puna e kontrolleve shpeshtohet, At Matia urdhnon që të digjen bashkë me disa dokumenta të lanuna nga Papalilo në një zarf, edhe ky i arratisun ndër ato ditë. Bashkë me disa shkrime të At Bernardin Palaj, të At Fishtës, dokumenta të Gjeçovit, janë disa dokumenta muzeale me vlerë historike si dhe disa pare të vjetra të kohës ilire, edhe këto të gjetuna nga gërmimet e Gjeçovit. At Pal Dodaj me dijeni të At Çiprianit, (simbas dëshmisë së bame në hetuesi, Dosja 1248, Arkivi i M.Mbrendshme Tiranë), i hap në disa skuta e qoshe me mendimin se kanë me u dashtë për shpjegime historike ma vonë. Për vëndet ku ishin futë ishte në dijeni At Donat Kurti, At Frano Kiri dhe fra Zef Pëllumbi, xhakue, përveç dy të parëve, mbasi u kishte ndihmue me i vue ndër ato vënde. 

At Pal Dodaj mendon me u ndrrue vend, këtë ia thotë edhe At Çiprianit, mbasi: xhakojt Ndoc Vasili, Zef Pëllumbi dhe Luk Kaçaj janë mërzitë e nuk bajnë ma për këtë punë  por, nuk i premton koha me i heq mbasi me datën 15 nandor 1946, kur Kuvendi këthehët në burg, të gjithë janë të arrëstuem. Luk Kaçaj, nuk përmendet ma mbasi siduket, nuk asht implikue në ndonjë ngjarje, gja të cilën e ka tregue edhe jeta e tij sëpse, kur ishte me tregue vedin para një gjyqi fals në Tiranë, ai shprehi mirënjohje ndaj mësuesve të vet françeskanë, gja të cilën e ka ba pak kush. Fretnit e arrëstuem kur shohin materialet historike të hapuna mjedis të Kuvendit asht i pari At Donat Kurti, Drejtori Gjimnazit Françeskan, që u thotë: ... një arkë me libra e dorshkrime i kam mëshef në një odë, e cila asht nalt pa shkallë dhe po të mos të të çojë kush nuk e gjenë dot. (po aty, Dosja 1248).
Ndonse në grupimet që ban Sigurimi, At Çipriani nuk asht në dosjen e Imzot Frano Gjinit, në filmin jugosllav Dosja 1302/II-A, aty asht edhe At Çiprian Nika, At Pal Dodaj, At Donat Kurti, At Aleks Baqli dhe At Frano Kiri. Qëndrimi burrnor dhe i patundun në hetuesi këta fretën i ban të pavdekshëm.

At Çiprian Nika asht përballë një kafshës së tërbueme që thirret kapiten i I-rë, Nësti Kopali. (edhe materiali i tij hetimor mban datën 22 nandor 1946, pra, një vit mbas arrëstimit!?...). Ky frat u masakrue si të gjithë tjerët, por nuk duhet lanë pa u shkrue se, kur komunistët kishin të dhana për vlerat e ndonjë kleriku, atëherë, nuk kënaqeshin vetëm me pushkatimin e tij, por e torturonin aq sa njerëzit që kishin bashkjetue me te, kur ia sillnin në qeli e pyesnin:

Kush je ti?, këtë fat të zi pat edhe At Çiprian Nika. Në proces-verbalin me nr. aktesh: 558, dhe nr. vëndimi 224, Prokuroria Ushtarake e Shkodrës, me akt-akuzën nr. 581, me datën 26 dhetor 1947, sjellë për gjykim në një dhomë të kuvendit: At Çiprian Nikën, nga Shkodra dhe At Pal Dodën nga Janjeva e Jugosllavisë, për fajin se: ... gjatë gjithë jetës së tyre pranë Klerit Katolik kanë zhvilluar aktivitet të rrezikshëm anti-popullor... duke qenë elementa me pozitë dhe udhëheqës të Klerit Katolik në Shqipni... me anën e këtyre lidhjeve të kombinuara me Demokristjanen kanë menduar për një kryengritje të armatosur kundër Pushtetit... Me qëllim që të furnizojnë kriminelat e arratisur për të goditur Pushtetin kanë fshehur në Seminar dhe në Kishë armë të ndryshme lufte, revolvera, pjesë ndrrimi mitralozi dhe shumë arka me municion lufte. Faje këto të parashikuara prej nenëve 2, 3 (pika 1, 2, 4, 7, 8, 14) të ligjes Nr. 372. Këto akte mbasi u rregjistruan në Nr. 558 të Rregj.Them. Për ditë gjyqi u caktua data 26 dhetor 1947, ditë e premte, ora 3 mbas dreke. Shkodër, 26 dhetor 1947 Sekretari: Sh. Dautaj d.v. Kryetari: M. Bllaci d.v. (firmat). Ditën e premte, datë 26 dhetor 1947, ora 3 mbas dreke u formua trupi gjykues si vijon: Kryetar: Kap. I-rë Misto Bllaçi, Antarë: Toger Bastri Beqiri, dhe N/Toger Anastas Koroveshi.

Duke qenë gati Prokurori Ushtarak Kap. Namik Qemali, dhe Sekretari Tish Tukja:

U pyet i pandehuri At Çiprian Nika dhe tha: ... Jam dërgue nga Provinçiali me krye studimet e larta dhe jo nga kush tjetër... kam pasë shok At Frano Kirin... Austria e mori në dorë çështjen e Klerit Katolik që të mos merrej nëpër kambë... interresat e tyne nuk i dij. Me Sheuqet Verlacin kam pasë lidhje zyrtare ... Nuk e dij a kje ma e mirë koha e regjimit të Zogut a sot ... Mue nuk mu ndalue me marrë frymë, por mu ndaluen burimet e jetesës, p.sh. tokat e kuvendëve na i mori Pushteti i sotëm dhe shkollat i mbylli. Tokat i mori qeveria dhe nuk dij kujt ia dha... Enciklika e Papës flet për komunizmin në Rusi dhe Meksikë, në Rusi kishte Fé dhe besim dhe nuk mundet me kenë që të gjithë janë komunista ateista. Edhe na Françeskanët jemi komunista.

Na kemi jetue me pak ndryshim nga fshatarët atje ku shërbenim. .... me Enciklikë doli në shesh doktrina komuniste që asht kundër doktrinës së Krishtenë... këtë e kam pa ndër disa revista që keni botue ju, si dhe në radio Shkodra që asht vue në tallje Kristjanizmi... Kishat nuk janë prishë akoma, por janë mbyllë shkollat e shoqnitë fetare, ku asht edukue rinija me parimet e fesë dhe jo me politikë... Lufta për zhdukjen e komunizmit mue më pëlqeu, por mund të zhdukej edhe me paqë.

Lufta kundër okupatorit na shkatrroi ma shumë ne, u dogjën fshatra e lagje qytetësh dhe u vranë shumë njerëz, kjo nuk më pëlqej mbasi mund të bahej me kombinacione politike. Rrënimet i kjava me lot gjaku.... Padër Antoni u dënue, por nuk dij se pse u tha se punoi kundër popullit... Unë kam kenë profesor dhe nuk dij se asht predikue për fashizmin as prej meje as prej shokve... Nuk kemi punue për ardhjen e fashizmit në Shqipni... Na i kemi marrë ndihmat se nuk kishim me se të jetonim dhe të mbanim shkollat.... Në kohën e okupatorit kam shkue në Kosovë me fratel Gjonin tek At Bernard Llupi, me marrë ushqime për xhakoj, ndërsa në Logutenencë shkonte At Rrok Gurashi, ai asht dhelpën e madhe... shumë gjana që i bante ky, i nxirrte në skenë me anë të At Palajt... Demokristjanën nuk e kam formue unë, mbasi nuk jam marrë me politikë, atë e ndigjova në radio kur u ba gjyqi por as nuk e mora vesht kush e kishte krijue. Kur u ba çlirimi i Shqipnisë nuk e dij... se nuk më erdhi mirë që u ba nga partizanët, kur u çlirue nga okupatorët italian e prita mirë. 

Nuk më ka pëlqye Partia, më pëlqenin Nacional-Çlirimtarët, Balli dhe Legaliteti... sistemi i qeverimit asht kundër parimëve të mija... Më ka pëlqye që të drejtonin në Pushtet klasat që kanë studjue, mbasi fshatarët shumica janë pa shkollë... Në Tiranë ishte Imzot Gjini për me shkue në qeveri, por nuk dij se ka shkue ndër legata të hueja... Padër Mati Prennushi në atë kohë ishte Provinçial, por ky nuk më shpjegoi se çka kanë shtrue kur kanë shkue në Tiranë... Nuk dij gja për Demokristjanën, kur asht ba sulmi prej Postribës nuk kishe dijeni dhe as nuk kam bashkëpunue me njeri... Nuk kam mësheh asnjë armë në kuvend... Në Elterët e shenjtë nuk dij se u gjet gja, tash kujtohem se u gjetën do libra, por nuk dij se u gjetën armë... Nuk kam sabotue zgjedhjet e 2 dhetorit... Për votime kam shkue në Troshan. Në votime nuk dola fare. Këto nuk ishin të lira se nuk doli asnjë parti opozitare. Na kujtuem se nuk kishte arkë boshe, se, po ta kishe dijtë se ka, do të kishe shkue për ta hjedhë votën kundër. Të gjithë bashkë me At Mati Prennushin skena dalë fare ndër votime...

Nuk kam pasë lidhje me të arratisun... At Antonit i kam çue dy herë ushqime me një grue, se mi kërkoi si shok dhe nuk e njof si trathtar... përhapjen e komunizmit në Shqipni e konsideroj ateiste, prandej jam kenë dhe jam kundër tij. Si konseguencë fatale kam konsiderue mohimin e egzistencës së Zotit. Nga ky kam mendue dhe mendoj, se mohohen të gjithë ligjët morale, si ndera, dashtnija, drejtësia etj. Dhe si përfundim kam nxjerrë me vehten time, se me përhapjen e komunizmit ateist do të shkatrrohet shoqnia njerzore... Direktivat janë dhanë me anë të librave të teologjisë dhe filozofisë... Qëndrimi i ynë kundrejt komunizmit ateist asht qenë armiqësor... Unë kam dishrue që në luftën e gjermanëve me Bashkimin Sovjetik, të fitonin forcat gjermane, dhe nuk dishroja që ushtria e kuqe të përhapej në Prendim, mbasi me përhapjen e komunizmit rus ndihet edhe rreziku serb. Fitoria e Gjermanisë ishte në favor të Shqipnisë... Xhakonin Ndoc Vasili e qita jashtë pse nuk kishte sjellje të mira, nuk e qita pse ishte lidhë me qeveri, se nuk kishëm frikë nga ky se merrësh vesht me qeveri, por ky merresh vesht vetëm me të huej, pse edhe shqiptarët kishin gjithfarë ngjyrash që nuk na pëlqenin né... Dëshira e eme dhe e shokëve të mij ka kenë me e shue farën e komunizmit në Shqipni. (Dosja 1248).

Në dosje asht edhe mbrojtja e avokat Dr. Emid Tedeschinit, që ban mbas dhanjes së pretencës së prokurorit, ndër të paktat raste që kam mujt me pa. Dokumentët e At Pal Dodës, vëndimet e Tiranës dhe fjalën e fundit të At Çiprianit para pushkatimit nuk kam pasë mundësi me i pa. Avokat Dr. E. Tedeschini shkruen: I pandehuni Patër Çiprian Nika, mbi pyetjet e Jueja ka shfaqë haptazi se shka ka mendue, shka ka dishrue dhe shka ka veprue.

Mendimet e tija, ai i ka shfaqë sinçerisht dhe ky sinçeritet rreth idenave të tija më duket nji provë e fortë me i besue edhe deponimëve të tija, që i referohen veprave. Këtu, zotni Gjyqtar, nga pikëpamja ligjore na intereson vetëm vepra konkrete dhe, jo, idenat abstrakte që ai ka.

Këto idena na interesojnë vetëm e vetëm për me zbulue shkakun e veprave. Deponimet e tija para gjyqit janë përgjithësisht konform me proçes-verbalin hetimor, kështu, që, për dhanjen e gjykimit mund të mbështetemi vetëm mbi atë proçes dhe mbi ato deponime dhe mbi mënyrën e shfaqjes së tyne para gjyqit...(Dosja 1248, po aty).

Fjala e fundit në gjyq ishte: Lutem, të merrni parasysh mbrojtjen e avokatit që më ka caktue gjykata.

Me datën 28 dhetor 1947, Trupi Gjykues dha vëndimin:
1. At Çiprian Nika nga Shkodra, me vdekje me pushkatim.
2. At Pal Dodaj nga Janjeva, Jugosllavi, me privim lirije përjetë.
Sekretari: T. Tukja, Antarë. B. Beqiri, A. Koroveshi dhe Kryetari Misto Bllaci, d.v. (Firmat)

AT ÇIPRIAN NIKA u pushkatue më 11 mars 1948, në orën 5 të mëngjezit, në Zallin e Kirit, në Shkodër, bashkë me vëllaznit e shokët e gjithë jetës...

----------


## toni77_toni

*Përkujtojmë sot 18 vjetorin e vdekjes së Martin Camajt.*



Poeti ëndërrimtar, Martin Camaj, i lindur më 21 korrik 1925 në Temal të Dukagjinit, në vitin 1948 u arratis nga Shqipëria për ti shpëtuar ferrit komunist. Më vonë, duke u endur nga Beogradi në Romë, nga Roma në Mynih, do të kuptonte se ai mund të shkonte kudo, me përjashtim të vendit të vet, ku nuk po kthehet as i vdekur.

Ishte nxënës i jezuitëve, gjë që përcaktoi për gjithë jetën orientimin e tij kulturor e intelektual. U bë kështu vazhduesi më i denjë i veprës së autorëve të letërsisë shqipe në gegnisht nga Budi tek Mjeda e Koliqi, ndoshta i vetmi autor modern shqiptar i denjë për të vazhduar trashëgiminë e tyre të ndritur. 

Emri Martin Camaj na kujton veprën e tij gjeniale, që nis vëllimin poetik Një fyell ndër male, botuar më 1953 në Prishtinë e vijon me botimet në revistën Shęjzat (1957-1975), me vëllimet Legjenda (Romë, 1964), Lirika mes dy moteve dhe Njeriu me vete e me të tjerë, (Mynih 1967 e 1978), romanet Djella (1964) Dranja(1981) Shkundullima(1981) Rrathë (1981) dhe Karpa(1987) si dhe antologjinë Këngë shqiptare ( Düsseldorf 1974).

Camaj është edhe një ndër albanologët më të shquar, kryesisht me punimet e tij mbi gjuhën shqipe, historinë dhe të sotmen e saj. Ndër studimet kryesore mund të përmenden: Meshari i Gjon Buzukut (Romë, 1960); Tekst mësimor i gjuhës shqipe ( Wiesbaden, 1969); E folmja shqipe në provincën e Avelinos ( Firence 1971) e sidomos, Gramatika shqipe ( Wiesbaden 1984). 

Martin Camaj vdiq më 12 mars të vitit 1992 në Lenggries të Bavarisë. Fjalët e fundit të poetit ishin: Të dashun miq e vëllazën shqiptarë, intelektualëgëzohem pa masë se keni vendosë të vlerësoni veprën time: ky vlerësim na afron. Bâtë burrninë të më shtini në rreshtin tuej. Ndonëse të ndamë për një gjysmë shekulli, unë jam i jueji e ju jeni të mijt. Studiuesi më i njohur i Camajt është Hans-Joachim Lanksch.

Po e kujtojmë sot, në 18 vjetorin e vdekjes, me poezinë 

Elegji e Parë:

*Kur kam me qenë i këputun
nga mundi i vjetve të rrëpita sa 'i shkamb, 
mos të vijë keq ty, Taze, për mue 
të shtrimë mbi drrasat e vdekjes, 
kingj i gatuem për flije.
Leni plakat të qajnë mbi mue at ditë 
për njerzit e vet, vdekë qysh kur.
Edhe një amanet, moj grue:
kur vdiq im atë, premë dy qe
me ngimun të unshmit e thneglat e lamit 
me grimca buke.
Por unë do të vdes mes njerzve gjithmonë
të ngishëm,
prandej ndër drekët e mija qitni 
vetëm kafe të idhta.*

Martin Camaj

----------


## toni77_toni

*Përkujtojmë sot Fan Nolin në 45-vjetorin e vdekjes.*



Noli lindi në Qytezë, fshat i banuar nga shqiptarë në rrethin e Edrenesë, më 6 janar të vitit 1882. E gjatë dhe shumë e pasur në ngjarje jeta e tij, që e çoi nga në vise të ndryshme të botës, e edhe në Shqipëri. 

U nis nga Qyteza në Greqi, nga Greqia në Egjipt e, që këtu, në Sh.B.A. ku luajti rol udhëheqës në përpjekjen për bashkimin e shoqërive shqiptare dhe për botimin e gazetës Kombi. Në këto vite Noli krijoi vargjet e para, duke nisur edhe shqipërimet, shkroi drama, botoi artikuj në gazetën "Drita", përktheu në greqisht veprën e Sami Frashërit "Shqipëria ç'ka qenë, ç'është e ç'do të bëhet" Megjithëse jetoi larg Shqipërisë, dha shumë për të. 

Në moshën 27 vjeçare, kur shqiptarët ortodoksë të Amerikës kërkonin të shpëtonin nga kontrolli i ortodoksisë greke mbi kishën, Noli u dorëzua prift. Si prift ortodoks kremtoi për herë të parë liturgjinë në gjuhën shqipe në sallën "Knights of Honor" në Boston. Ky akt përbënte hapin e parë drejt organizimit dhe njohjes zyrtare të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare Autoqefale. Në vitin 1913 vizitoi për herë të parë Shqipërinë dhe kremtoi të parën shërbesë kishtare ortodokse në gjuhën shqipe, në prani të princit Vilhelm Vid.

Qe kryeministër, shumë i diskutuar, i qeverisë që doli nga revolucioni i Qershorit (17 qershor 1924). Pas kthimit të Zogut, u largua përgjithnjë nga Shqipëria.
Në 45-vjetorin e vdekjes përkujtohet si një nga personalitetet më të shquara të kombit shqiptar, si figurë e shumanshme e letërsisë, kulturës, jetës fetare dhe politikës shqiptare; si njeri i alternativave, kontradiktave, tensioneve të brendshme, si poet, dramaturg, muzikant e muzikolog, historian, politikan, publicist. 

Noli është edhe një nga përkthyesit më të mëdhenj në shqipet, njohës i thellë i disa gjuhëve e i gjuhës amtare, peshkop ortodoks që organizoi në Amerikë Kishën ortodokse autoqefale shqiptare dhe që shqipëroi me shumë sukses një pjesë të mirë të Shkrimit Shenjt. Me të drejtë përkthimet e tij përdoren edhe sot e kësaj dita për nevojat e liturgjisë në Kishën ortodokse. Vdiq në Florida më 13 mars të vitit 1965 në moshën 83 vjeçare.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Papa shqiptar, Klementi XI në përvjetorin e vdekjes*


Sot më 19 mars përkujtojmë përvjetorin e vdekjes së Papës shqiptar, Klementit XI - Gjon Françesk Albanit, nën kujdesin e të cilit, më 14 janar 1703, në Mërçi të Lezhës u organizua takimi Kishtar, që hyri në historinë e Shqiptarëve si Kuvendi i Arbënit.

Gjon Françesk Albani, sikur quhej në Pagëzim, lindi më 23 korrik 1649 më Urbino të Italisë. Pas shkollimit që kreu në Romë, falë aftësive të tija, shumë shpejt ngjiti u ftua në detyra të rëndësishme: së pari si sekretar i kanonikëve (1687), më pas si kardinal (1690) e së fundi si i 261-ti pasardhës i Shën Pjetrit Apostull, pra si Papës (23 nëntor 1700).

Klementi XI pati një papni të vështirë, të trazuar nga konflikti i vazhdueshëm ndërmjet Francës e Perandorisë spanjolle, që krijoi rrezikun e një sulmi të armatosur kundër papatit. Përballoi me urtësi këtë konflikt e të tjerë, që u krijuan pas Traktateve të Utrechtit, të Ratsadit e të Badenit (1712-1712) ku u caktuan normat për ndarjen e Evropës. Mč pas iu desh të përballonte një tjetër rrezik: atë të pushtimit turk.

Papa Klementi XI dha një kontribut të shquar në fushën teologjike, duke luftuar herezitë e kohës; në fushën kanonike e liturgjike, duke kontribuar për përkryerjen e riteve lindore të kinezëve e malabaritëve; në fushën e misionit, duke rritur veprimtarinë misionare në Mesdheun Perëndimor, Persi, Indi e Kinë.

Krenar për prejardhjen e tij shqiptare, Klementi XI u interesua nga afër për fatet e vendit të të parëve. Emri i papës Albani mbeti në historinë e Shqiptarëve si për organizimin e Kuvendit Kishtar të Arbërit e për botimin e Akteve të tij në shqip e latinisht, po ashtu edhe për kontributin që dha ne përhapjen e gjuhës e të kulturës në trojet shqiptare, duke bërë kështu hapin e parë drejt rilindjes shpirtërore e kombëtare të një populli që rënkonte në errësirën e thellë të pushtimit, duke pritur padurueshëm, një rreze drite, që tia ndriçonte shtegun drejt lirisë. Vdiq më 19 mars të vitit 1721.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

DOM MARK GJANI
Lindi në Shën Gjergj (Pulaj), më 10 korrik 1909.

Shkollën e mesme e kreu në Seminarin Papnor të Shkodrës, kurse teologjinë në Bobio (Itali), ku edhe u shugurua meshtar më 21 mars 1942.

Ishte i butë dhe i zellshëm.

U arrestua në vitin 1947 në Kalivare, vdiq në Shën Pal të Mirditës, pas torturave çnjerëzore, në vitin 1947.

Kur e torturonin, kërkonin prej tij të mallkonte Jezu Krishtin dhe ai përgjigjej duke bërtitur: Rroftë Jezu Krishti!, e kjo për disa ditë rresht, derisa vdiq ndër këto tortura shtazarake. 

Këto fjalë të Dom Mark Xhanit janë treguar me lot në sy, nga një person që quhej Nikollë Perndoj nga Kthella e Oroshit, që kishte qenë në të njëjtën qeli me të, të ndarë dysh me hekura. Nëpërmes të çarave shihej e dëgjohej gjithçka.

Pastaj trupi i tij u hodh në një kanal dhe u shqye nga qentë.

Është martir i vërtetë i fesë katolike.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

DOM DEDË PLANI
Lindi në Shkodër, më 21 janar 1891.

Shkollën e mesme e kreu në Seminarin Papnor të Shkodrës, kurse teologjinë në Insbruk (Austri). 

U shugurua meshtar në Primiz (Austri) më 3 gusht 1919.

Pas shugurimit të tij meshtarak u rikthye në atdhe.

Ishte i mirë dhe i zellshëm. U arrestua në vitin 1947 në Rrenc (Shkodër).

Vdiq ndër tortura para se të gjykohej, më 30 prill 1948.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

FRANO GJINI



Frano Gjini lindi më 1886 në Shkodër, Shqipëri - vdiq më 11 mars 1948 në Shqipëri - filozof dhe teolog shqiptar.

Imzot Frano Gjini lindi në familjen e Pjetër (Tuke) dhe Drande Gjini. Mësimet e para dhe të mesme i kreu në Shkodër ë koëegjin Saverjan i eterve Jezuit ndërsa studimet e larta për Filozofi dhe Teologji i kreu në Romë, Italiku u shugurua meshtar.

Imzot Gjini shërbeu si prift në Laç të Kurbinit, Vlorë, Durrës ku edhe u shugurua ipeshkev ndërsa më 1932 u emërua abat i Mirditës. Gjatë kësaj kohe Imzot Gjini përvetsoi disa gjuhë dhe predikonte fenë në këtë mjedisë në moton "Fe Atdhe". Më 1945 Selia e Shejtë e emeron Zëvendës delegat Apostolik në vend të delegatit Apostolik Leone Nigris. Gjatë kësaj kohe ai mbronte interesat e komunitetit katolik shqiptar në Shqipëri e cila në këtë kohë qeverisej nga komunistët.

Për veprimtarin e tij Imzot Gjini arrestohet më 18 nëntor 1946 me akuzat a.) Agjent i Vatikanit dhe i Anglo-Amerianëve) Bashkëpunëtor me një grup klerikësh Françeskanesh si At Mati Prendueshi, At Çiprian Nika etj. që kishin ndermarre futjen ne kishen Françeskane e mëfsheh ”armë” me qëllim për të organizuar kryengritje ndaj rregjimit.

Imzot Gjini akuzat e ngritura nga regjimi nuk i pranoi dhe më 11 mars 1948 pas 16 muaj hetusie ai pushkatohet.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kujtojmë; Imzot Gjon Nikollë Kazazi, në 258- vjetorin e vdekjes!*



Imzot Gjon Nikollë Kazazi lindi në Gjakovë, më 1 janar 1702. Mësimet e para i mori në vendlindje, ndërsa studimet teologjike i filloi në Kolegjin Ilirik të Shën Pjetrit, i vazhdoi në Kolegjin e Shën Palit në Fermo e i kreu ne Kolegjin Ilirik të Loretos, ku studioi gramatikë, retorikë e filozofi. 

I nisi studimet kur ishte djale i ri, 18 vjeç; i kreu në vitin 1727, kur mori edhe titullin doktor në filozofi e teologji. Po atë vit u shugurua meshtar. 41 vjeç do të shugurohej ipeshkëv i Shkupit. Sapo u kthye, kryeipeshkvi Mikel Suma, e emëroi misionar ne Prizren. Më pas kaloi nga Prizreni ne Gjakovë, për shërbim baritor, të cilin e kreu se bashku me dom Anton Teodorin. 

Me që dallohej per zgjuarsi dhe aftësi te veçantë, imzot Suma e emëroi dom Gjonin vikar të përgjithshëm. 

Pas largimit të imzot Mikel Sumës nga kryeipeshkvia e Shkupit, ishte Gjon Kazazi ai që e drejtoi atë kryeipeshkvi nga viti 1737. Me propozimin e Imzot Vinçenc Zmajeviqit, Kazazi u emërua vizitator apostolik i kryeipeshkvisë së Sofjes dhe ipeshkvisë së Nikopolit, në Bullgari. Me 23 shtator 1743, Papa Benedikti XIV e emëroi imzot Gjon Nikollë Kazazin kryeipeshkv i Shkupit. Palion e mori në Romë, me 16 dhjetor 1743. 

Gjatë qëndrimit në Romë, në vitin 1743, imzot Kazazi zbuloi ne Bibliotekën e Propagandës Fide të vetmin ekzemplar të ruajtur deri më sot të Mesharit të dom Gjon Buzukut, botuar ne vitin 1555. Po atë vit, 1743, botoi edhe katekizmin e tij: _"Breve Compendio della Dottrina Cristiana tradotta in lingua Albanese per l'utilitŕ, e istruzione dei Fanciulli di quella Nazione. Da un Nazionale del Regno di Servia Alunno della S. Congregazione" shtypur ne Romë nga "Stamperia della S. Congregatione de Propaganda Fide._"Kryeipeshkvi Gjon Kazazi shkoi disa herë në Romë për vizitë "ad Limina Apostolorum". Pranë Varreve të Apostujve u gjunjëzua për herë të fundit në vitin 1750 Kryeipeshkvi i Shkupit vdiq me 5 gusht te vitit 1752, duke lënë gjurmë të pashlyera ne historinë e Kishës shqiptare, si bari e edukator i klerit; e të albanologjisë, si zbulues i parë i librit më të vjetër të shtypur, që njihet deri me sot, Mesharit të dom Gjon Buzukut. Ndërroi jetë më 5 gusht të vitit 1752.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Më 18 gusht përkujtojmë shën Florin e shën Laurin, martirë të Dardanisë!*


*Më 18 gusht kalendari Kishtar perkujton Martirët e Ulpianës afër Prishtinës: Shën Florin e Laurin.*

Kisha katolike përkujton me 18 gusht dy shënjtorë, që derdhën gjakun për Krishtin në trojet shqiptare: e kemi fjalën për *Shën Florin e Shën Laurin*, nga qyteti i Ulpianes në tokën e Dardanisë, Kosova e sotme.

Tradita dymijevjeçare e krishterimit nder Shqiptar, nuk mund te mos i falte banoreve te ketyre trevave ne shekuj edhe shenjtoret vendas, ose ungjillezues te trevave ku banojne sot shqiptaret. Dy prej tyre i kremtoi sot Kisha universale: jane *Shen Flori e Shen Lauri*:

Per t’i njohur me mire figurat e tyre po kujtojme:
Sikurse deshmohet prej burimeve kishtare, Dyrrah-u –Durresi, pati qysh ne vitin 56 nje ipeshkev te shuguruar.

Ne kohen kur Shen Pali shkelte ne Durres, atje nisi sherbimin nje ipeshkev me emrin Cesar, i cili qe nje nga martiret e pare te fese se Krishtit, pra nje nga shenjtoret me te hershem te krishterimit.

I dyte nder shenjtoret e botes iliro-shqiptare eshte shen Ashti (apo shen Asti), gjithashtu peshkop i Durresit, i martirizuar ne vitin 117.

Shen Jeronimi (Hieronymus), nje nga kater dijetaret e medhenje te kishes, qe ne shekullin e 4-t Perktheu “Vulgate-n”, duke i dhene Perendimit te parin tekst te shkrimit te shenjte ne latinisht, ishte nga Stridoni i Dalmacise, vend i banuar nga iliret, gje qe e *pohon vete* Shenjti ne shkrimet e tij.

Pak a shume ne te njejten kohe, shen Niketa, i njohur edhe me emrin “ shen Niketa i Dardanise “apo “ shen Niketa i Remessiana-s” ( tek sllavet: “sveti Nikita”, kompozoi himnoren e mirenjohur “ Te deum, laudeamus”-“ Ty Zot te lavderojme”. Te pakten qe nga fillimi i shekullit te kaluar, kur britaniku A.E. Burn botoi ne Cambridge (1905) monografine “Niceta of Remessiana”, dihet boterisht se ky shenjtor doli prej botes iliro-shqiptare. Vete shen Niketa shkruan me doren e tij: “Dardanus sum” *jam dardan*.

Shenjtoret e martire te tjere pasuruan traditen e krishterimit ne Shqiperi duke ardhur prej visesh ku nuk paten mundesi, per shkak te persekutimeve te jashtzakonshme, te perhapnin Ungjillin e Krishtit.

Flori dhe Lauri, ose Floriani dhe Laurini, siç njihen shpesh dy vëllezërit binjakë, erdhën nga vise të largëta në shekullin e 2-të në Dardani, e pikërisht *në Ulpiana, afër Prishtinës*, ku, me pelqimin e sundimtareve vendas, ngriten një Kishë të krishterë, të cilen ia kushtuan Jezu Krishtit. Jetuan në gjysmen e parë të shekullit të 2-të dhe, kur persekutimi ndaj krishterimit u shtri edhe në trevat ilire, u martirizuan në Kosovën e sotme, duke mbrojtur kështu tokën e të parëve tanë me gjak të derdhur për të deshmuar Krishtin.

Në fillimin e shekullit të pestë, sipas dëshmive të Atëe Zef Valentinit ( 1929), shën Gjon Gojarti kaloi dy vite të vështira në brendësi të Ballkanit, saktësisht në tokën ilire. Një dëshmi e paraqitur një shekull më parë nga greko- shqiptari Nikolaos Mystakidis bën të ditur se Kishës së Laboves perandori Justinian i dhuroi një copë nga druri të shenjtë të kryqit të kryqëzimit të Krishtit dhe një dorëshkrim të artë të shën Gjon Gojaritit.

Tradita e takimit të hapësires shqiptare vashdoi me shekuj. Në veri shën Sergji e Baku; në jug shën Gjon Vladimiri, deri tek shën Kozmai, tregojnë se bota shqiptar e jo vetëm nuk ishte e largët për misionaret e shenjtë, por, madje, u krijonte atyre mjedise zhvillimi a lartesimi për misionin e ungjillëzimit e përhapjen e kulturës. Kjo nuk lidhet vetem me bashkësitë e krishtera, por me bashkësinë shqiptare në tërësi. Për ilustrim po lexojmë të plotë letrën e Ali pashë Tepelenës drejtuar të bindurve të tij, me porosinë për ringritjen dhe ruajtjen e manastirit të shën Kozmait:

“Juve rum te nahijes se Beratit, myzeqare dhe vlleh grabovare, katunde dhe çifliqe. Ju lajmeroj se ja ku vura nje epitrop qe te me ndreqe manastirin e plakut Kozma; ndihmova dhe une me aspra e te ndihmoni dhe ju si t’ju thote dhespoti, me qellim qe te ndreqet ky manastir. Per ata qe nuk do te japin ndihmen e tyre, do te me mbetet hateri dhe pastaj do te paguajne dyfish. Sikunder ju urdheroj ashtu te beni pas ketij vendimi. (Ne Gjirokaster, me 12 shtator 1813” (“Kodiket e shqipresie “, bot i DPA § Unesco-s, Tirane 2003, f.48)

Dijetari austriak, Todor Ippen, shkruan se ne malet e Shqiperise se Veriut dikur shiheshin portrete shenjtoresh te kohes se paleokrishterimit. Kjo nuk eshte provuar dhe as mohuar nga ndonje studiues i mevonshem. Por ne nje permendore tjeter te kultures tradizionale, ne te drejten etnozakonore shqiptare, thuhet rrepte se “shtepia e shqiptarit eshte e Zotit, e mikut dhe e shtegtarit”, shprehje kjo e mirenjohur per te gjithe, por, per fat te keq pa shtojcen: “Kujdes, sepse nuk dihet kush troket ne derë shenjti apo...”.

----------


## simonpjetri

*Atë Zef Pllumi në 3-vjetorin e vdekjes*


Me 25 shtator përkujtojmë, françeskanin e shquar shqiptar, atë Zef Pllumi në 3-vjetorin e vdekjes.

>>>At ZEF PLLUMI lindi në vitin 1924, në Malin e Rencit (Lezhë). Në vitin 1931 hyri në kolegjin françeskan të Shkodrës, ku ndoqi ciklin e arsimimit klasik, ku ndër të tjerë pati si mësues At Gjergj FISHTËN, Patër Anton HARAPIN, At Gjon SHLLAKUN. Gjatë viteve 1943-1944 ishte bashkëpunëtori më i ri i revistës Hylli i Dritës dhe sekretar personal i At Mati PRENDUSHIT. Ky i fundit ishte Provincial i françeskanëve në Shqipëri. Në moshën 22-vjeçare, në fund të vitit 1946, u arrestua dhe u dënua nga regjimi komunist me tre vjet burg, të cilat i vuajti në kampet famëkeqe të Bedenit dhe të Orman-Pojanit. Në vitin 1956 u shugurua meshtar. Për 12 vjet shërbeu si meshtar i Dukagjinit, me qendër në Shosh. Në vitin 1967 u arrestua përsëri dhe vuajti për 23 vjet dënimin në burgje dhe kampe të ndryshme.

>>>Me rrëzimin e regjimit totalitar rifilloi meshtarinë tek kisha e Shna Nout në Tiranë (25 dhjetor 1990). Nga viti 1993 rimori botimin e revistës Hylli i Dritës, e cila pati një ndërprerje në periudhën 1997-2003. Në këto vite shkroi dhe botoi trilogjinë “Rrno vetëm për me tregue”, vëllimet “Françeskanët e mëdhenj”, “Frati i pashallarëve Bushatli”, “Erazmo Balneo” dhe “Ut heri diçebamus”. Ndërkohë, megjithë moshën e thyer dhe vështirësitë e shikimit, i ndihmuar nga nxënësit e vet, punoi dhe për botime të tjera. Një ndër nismat e tij vlerëplota ishte dhe ribotimi i kolanës së plotë të veprave të etërve françeskanë, të zhdukura barbarisht nga qarkullimi dhe nga raftet e bibliotekave.

>>>Në vitin 2006 u dekorua me Urdhrin “Nderi i Kombit”, “si përfaqësues të pasurisë kulturore e njerëzore, si një institucion të vërtetë, që i rezistoi regjimeve dhe kohrave më të vështira dhe si simbol i qytetarit të lirë, vizioni i të cilit frymëzohet nga vlerat evropiane”. Në të njëjtin vit, Ministria e Kulturës e Shqipërisë nderoi At Zef PLLUMIN me çmimin letrar Penda e Artë për trilogjinë e tij me kujtime Rrno vetëm për me tregue.

>>>U nda nga jeta në moshën 83-vjeçare, në Romë, më 25 shtator 2007.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Don Mikeli, mësues i parë i shkolles së parë shqipe ne Kosove!*


 *Në Stubëll mbahet manifestimi fetar e kulturor "Takimet e Dom Mikelit"*

Manifestimi i përvitshëm fetar e kulturor “Takimet e dom Mikelit” që u mbajt të shtunën e kaluar në fshatin Stubëll të Kosoves, është një ndër ngjarjet më të rëndësishme që organizohen në komunën e Vitisë dhe një ndër ngjarjet më të rëndësishme edhe për ipeshkvinë e Kosovës, në shenjë të nderimit dhe respektimit të fillimit të punës *së shkollës së parë shqipe në Kosovë*, hapur në objektin e Kishës së vjetër katolike të Stubllës më 1584 *dhe mësuesit të parë të kësaj shkolle Dom Mikel Tarabulluzit.*

Qe prifti kosovar don Rrok Gjonlleshaj, ideatori e nismëtari i kësaj ngjarje shpirtërore e fetare,ai i cili më 28 shtator 1991 për herë të parë organizoi “Takimet e Dom Mikelit”, si famullitar i atëhershëm i bashkësisë Kishtare të Shën Jozefit në Stubllë. 

E të shtunën e kaluar, manifestimi tradicional fetar e kulturor “Takimet e Dom Mikelit”, shënoi 20 vjetorin e organizimit. Ngjarja e parë e këtij manifestimi qe Meshës e Shenjtë kremtuar në orën 10:00 nga don Lush Gjergji, Vikar gjeneral i Ipeshkvisë së Kosovës. Pas Meshe programi i manifestimit vijoi me tribunën kulturore, me kumtesën e paraqitur të don Lush Gjergjit mbi Jubileun e 100 vjetorit të lindjes së të Lumes Nënës Terezë.

Risia e manifestimit të sivjetmë qe edhe zbulimi i Memorialit të Martirëve të Karadakut si dhe shpallja zyrtare e Muzeut Kombëtarë të Shkollës së Parë shqipe në Kosovë.

Ministri kosovar i kulturës, rinisë e sportit, z. Lutfi Haziri, bëri shpalljen e Muzeut Kombëtar të Shkollës së Parë shqipe në Kosovë. Në bazë të njohurive tona, mbështetur në të dhëna të studiuesve të shumtë, vendorë e të huaj, Ipeshkvia e Kosovës konfirmon si Shkollë të Parë Shqipe, shkollën në fshatin Stubëll të Epërme.

Funksionimi i kësaj shkolle, me ndërprerje të herëpashershme, për shkak të rrethanave historike në të cilat u gjend populli shqiptar, përcillet që nga viti 1584, i njohur si Kolegji i Shën Lukës, themelet e të cilit deri vonë janë ruajtur nga banorët vend për të vazhduar deri më 1905 kur Stublla pavarësohet si famulli. Ky vit ndërkaq shënon edhe mbështetjen financiare të shkollës nga ana e Austro-Hungarisë, së këndejmi dhe njohjen ndërkombëtare të saj.

Po kështu u bë zbulimi i Memorialit të Martirëve.

Më pas siç është bërë traditë u zhvillua edhe “Ora e madhe letrare”, ndarja e çmimit “Agim Ramadani” për tri poezitë më të mira si dhe çmimi i kompozitorit Akil Koci.


_nga Prishtina njofton don Albert Jakaj_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sot kujtojmë Shën Jeronimin Ilir,  qe lindi në Stridon të Dalmacisë ilire!*

*Shën Jeronimi ishte  njohës i mirë i Shkrimit Shenjt* dhe ai thonte se nese nuk njeh Shkrimin e Shenjt do te thotë mos njohësh Krishtin.

*Shën Jeronimi  përkthejë krejt Besëlidhjen* e Vjetër e të Re nga tekstet origjinale, bashkë me komentet përkatëse. Kështu doli në dritë “Vulgata” e cila ende sot, mbas gati 20 shekujsh, përdoret në liturgjí të Kishës.

*Me 30 shtator kalendari kishtar përkujton Shën Jeronimin, meshtar e doktor i Kishës.* 

*Një nga figurat më të shquara të Kishës katolike* gjatë shekujve të parë mbas ediktit kostandinian, Shën Jeronimi qe polemist i mprehtë, skripturist i thellë dhe punëtor i palodhshëm. 

*Lindi në Stridon të Dalmacisë ilire rreth vitit 347* në një familje të krishterë. Që në fëmijëri u dallua për karakter të pavarur e të pasionuar si edhe për kujtesë e inteligjencë të jashtëzakonshme. U pajis me kulturën më të lartë klasike të kohës dhe u thellua në studimin e Shkrimit Shenjt sipas tekstit grek. Talentin e vet e vuri në shërbim të papës Damazi, i cili e ngarkoi me detyrën të përkthente latinisht tekstet origjinale të Shkrimit Shenjt, në mënyrë që besimtarët t'i kuptonin sa më mirë gjatë kremtimeve liturgjike. Më pas u tërhoq në Betlehem, ku u dha pas pendesës, lutjes, kundrimit të Fjalës së Zotit e studimit të gjuhëve lindore, të aramaishtes e hebraishtes së vjetër. 

Shën Jeronimi e kuptoi se të mos e njohësh Shkrimin Shenjt do të thotë të mos njohësh Krishtin. Nisi, prandaj, të *përkthejë krejt Besëlidhjen e Vjetër e të Re* nga tekstet origjinale, bashkë me komentet përkatëse, fryt i mendjes dhe i kulturës së tij. Kështu doli në dritë “Vulgata” e cila ende sot, mbas gati 20 shekujsh, përdoret në liturgjí të Kishës. *Shën Jeronimi vdiq në Betlehem të Palestinës më 30 shtator të vitit 420,* duke përsëritur lutjen që ia kishte drejtuar vazhdimisht Zotit: "Më fal, o Zot, se jam dalmat". Kërkonte falje për temperamentin e tij kolerik, që e kishte bërë shpesh të humbiste kontrollin mbi vetveten. Kishës, të cilën e kishte dashur aq shumë, i la trashëgim thesarin e pallogaritshëm të veprave të tija.

Shën Jeronimit, është At i Kishës, që përktheu në latinisht Biblën. Jeronimi ishte vërtetë njeri i dashuruar me Fjalën e Zotit. Në festën e tij edhe ne jemi të ftuar të ecim në gjurmët e tij dhe ta lexojnë e meditojmë Biblën, Fjalën e Hyjit, duke rikujtuar fjalët e Jeronimit: *“Mos të njohësh Shkrimin Shenjt, do të thotë të mos njohësh Krishtin*”. “Bibla është mjeti me të cilin Hyji u flet çdo ditë besimtarëve” (Ep. 133, 13), bëhet kështu nxitje e burim i jetës së krishterë në çdo situatë e për çdo njeri. Të lexosh Shkrimin Shenjt do të thotë të flasësh me Hyjin: “Në se lutesh – i shkruan Shën Jeronimi një vashe fisnike romake – ti flet me Dhëndrin; në se lexon, është ai që të flet”. (Ep. 22, 25). Studimi e meditimi i Biblës e bëjnë njeriun të urtë e paqësor. (krh In Eph., prol).

Po sikur na porosit Benedikti XVI lypen dy kriteret themelore për ta kuptuar Biblën. Së pari: *“Vetëm fryma e thellë e lutjes dhe ndihma e Shpirtit Shenjt mund të të ndihmojnë për ta kuptuar Biblën*: “Në interpretimin e Shkrimit Shenjt ne kemi gjithmonë nevojë për ndihmën e Shpirtit Shenjt” (Në Mich. 1, 1, 10, 15)”. 

Kriteri i dytë i interpretimit të Fjalës së Zotit është përkimi me magjisterin e Kishës, që do të thotë të jesh në përkim me mësimet zyrtare të Kishës: *“Nuk mund ta lexojmë kurrë Biblën të vetëm.* Gjejmë shumë porta të mbyllura e shkasim lehtësisht në gabime. Bibla u shkrua nga Populli i Hyjit e për popullin e Hyjit, të frymëzuar nga Shpirti Shenjt. Vetëm përmes këtij bashkimi me Popullin e Zotit mund të hyjmë me gjithë vetveten në bërthamën e së vërtetës, të cilën dëshiron të na e thotë vetë Zoti përmes Fjalës së Tij Hyjnore. Për shën Jeronimin, interpretimi i Biblës duhet të jetë gjithnjë në pajtim të harmonishëm me fenë e Kishës katolike”. 

Shën Jeronimi nuk e shpërfilli kurrë aspektin etik, do të thotë detyrën e koherencës së krishterë për ta jetuar Fjalën e Zotit, që duhet ta kenë parasysh të gjithë besimtarët e , në mënyrë të posaçme, predikatarët: “Kështu nxit meshtari Nepoçian: ‘*Veprat tua nuk duhet të jenë në kundërshtim me fjalët tua*, për të mos ndodhë që, kur të predikosh në Kishë, ndokush të thotë me vete: ‘Po ti vetë, pse nuk vepron kështu?”. I lezetshëm vërtetë ky mësues që, pasi e mbushur mirë barkun, të mëson si të agjërosh; edhe një hajdut mund ta dënojë koprracinë; por *Meshtari i Krishtit duhet të flasë gjithnjë ashtu si mendon dhe si jeton*”. (Ep. 52, 7). 

E kjo koherencë duhet të shndërrohet në vepra dashurie të krishterë sepse – siç thoshte *Shën Jeronimi – Jezu Krishti është i pranishëm në çdo qenie njerëzore*. “Ç’ kuptim ka t’i veshësh muret me gurë të çmuar, në se Krishti vdes urie në njeriun e varfër? (Ep. 58, 7). Jeronimi është konkret e na mëson: duhet ta veshim Krishtin në të varfërit, ta vizitojmë në të munduarit, ta ushqejmë në të uriturit, ta strehojmë në njerëzit që nuk kanë çati mbi kokë”. 

Sot pra, përmes Shën Jeronimit, të kujtojmë nevojën e edukimit të plotë të njeriut, si kulturor ashtu edhe fetar e moral . “Sepse pikërisht sot shikojmë sesi edukimi i personalitetit të njeriut në tërësinë e tij, edukimi i përgjegjësisë para Hyjit e para njeriut, është kushti i vërtetë i çdo progresi, i çdo paqeje, i çdo pajtimi e i çdo mospranimi të dhunës. E është Shkrimi Shenjt, Bibla që na prin drejt realizimit të edukimit para Hyjit e para njeriut e kështu, edhe drejt humanizmit”.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Me 18 tetor 1685 botohet Çeta e profetëve vepër e imzot Pjetër Bogdanit*



Sot duke shfletuar kalendarin përkujtojmë 18 tetorin e vitit 1685, si datën e botimit të kryeveprës së ipeshkvit shqiptar imzot Pjetër Bogdanit Cuenus Prothetarum de Christo Salvatore Mundi. e njohur me titullin shqip Çeta e Profetëve shkruar në gjuhën shqipe dhe italiane. Ja edhe titulli origjinal i plotë: Cuneus Prophetarum de Christo Salvatore Mundi, et eius evangelica veritate, italice, et epirotice contexta, et in duas Partes divisa.

Kjo vepër teologjike e ipeshkvit shqiptar imzot Pjetër Bogdanit, shkruar për të ndihmuar besimtarët e krishterë shqiptarë në përthellimin e njohjes të të vërtetave të fesë së krishterë, të të vërtetave ungjillore e në mënyrë të posaçme të figurës së Shëlbuesit të Botës, Jezu Krishtit, cilësohet edhe si libri i parë i prozës origjinale shqipe dhe mbetet një nga monumentet e teologjisë shqipe, të kulturës e posaçërisht të gjuhës e letrave shqipe.

Siç dihet, në saje të botimit të kësaj vepre Çeta e Profetëve në vitin 1685 në Padovë të Italisë, imzot Pjetër Bogdani zë një vend të dorës së parë në letërsinë shqipe të vjetër. Me botimin e parë, vepra zgjoi një interes të madh jo vetëm në trojet shqiptare po edhe në Itali e më gjerë, sikur dëshmojnë edhe dy botimet e kësaj vepre në vitet 1691 e 1702.

Interesi i zgjuar nga kjo vepër është në radhë të parë teologjik, sepse bënë fjalë për Aën e Jezu Krishtit, por edhe shkencor. Pranë të dhënave biblike, të vërtetave ungjillore, shtjellimeve teologjike e Katekistike, në këtë vepër gjenden edhe disa interpretime shkencore mbi dukuritë e natyrës, të bazuara në astronomi.

Rëndësia gjuhësore kryeveprës së imzot Pjetër Bogdanit Çeta e Profetëve, është origjinaliteti, shkruar shqip e italisht, sepse botimi i fundit dhe më interesant midis botimeve tjera të lashta në gjuhën shqipe që kemi qysh nga dom Gjon Buzukut me mesharin, Lekë Matranga, Frang Bardhi, Pjetër Budi e tjerë.
Veprat e këtyre autorëve ishin kryesisht vetëm përkthime të latinishtes e të italishtes me disa shtojca origjinale të vetë autorëve, ndërsa vepra e imzot Pjetër Bogdanit Çeta e Profetëve është krijimtari e tij teologjike, filozofike, historike e shkencore.

Në këtë vepër, shohim përgatitjen e lartë e të thellë teologjike dhe kulturore të imzot Pjetër Bogdanit, shohim vetëdijen që ai ka për situatën e rëndë në të cilën ndodhët populli e grigja e tij shqiptare nën zgjedhën otomane, dhe luftën që ai bën për ta mposhtur errësirën e injorancës, për të ndriçuar njerëzit me anë të diturisë e jetës, që buron nga Bariu i Mirë, Shëlbuesi i botës, Jezu Krishti. Ky është ideali që e frymëzoi imzot Pjetër Bogdanin gjatë veprimtarisë së tij në shërbim të Popullit e të Kishës, sikur dëshmon vepra Çeta e Profetëve.

Kjo vepër doli që një kërkesë e kohës që përjetonin trevat shqiptare dhe Evropa. Në vitin 1639 kryengritësit shqiptarë të Kelmendit kishin vënë në ikje një ushtri të madhe turke, ndërkohë që osmanët ishin kthyer përpara Vjenës vetëm dy vjet para daljes së veprës së imzot Pjetër Bogdanit.

E pikërisht dëshira e urgjenca për të ungjillëzuar dhe riungjillëzuar shqiptarët që kishin përqafuar fenë e pushtuesit turk, e shtynë imzot Pjetër Bogdanin që ti kërkonte kolegjit të Propagandës së Fesë botimin e një vepre ku të shpjegoheshin themelet e doktrinës së krishterë katolike. Vepra e shkruar nën dritën e qiriut në kushte të vështira, ku imzot Bogdani strehohej që mos ta kapnin turqit, nxirrej mbasi libra të tillë në gjuhën shqipe mungonin, me shpresën se duke e ndriçuar kombin shqiptar, të tjerë Gjergj Kastriota do të dilnin në mbrojtje të vlerave e të vet popullit.

----------


## toni77_toni

*8 nëntori 1464 shkruhet 'Formula e Pagëzimit' nga imzot Pal Engjëlli!*



Duke shfletuar kalendarin historik, sot më 8 nëntor përkujtojmë datën e shkrimit të dokumentit Kishtar të kryeipeshkvit të Durrësit, imzot Pal Engjëllit, në gjuhën kishtare të kohës, latinisht, në të cilin dokument gjendet në gjuhën shqipe “FORMULA E PAGEZIMIT”, që deri më sot konsiderohet si *dokumenti i parë shqip* që njihet e që mbanë datën e 8 nëntorit të vitit 1462.

Dokumenti i kryeipeshkvit shqiptar imzot Pal Engjëllit, mik, këshilltar e bashkëpunëtor i afërt i heroit të kombit shqiptar, Gjergj Kastriotit, Skënderbeut, ruhet në bibliotekën Laurentiane të Firencës dhe për herë të parë është gjetur nga historiani rumun Nicolae Jorga më 1915.

Dokumenti është fryt i vizitës baritore që kryeipeshkvi shqiptar imzot Pal Engjëlli bëri si bari e udhëheqës shpirtëror i grigjës së Zotit, nëpër Kishat famullitare dhe vise të territorit të kryedioqezës së Durrësit. 

Në mbarim të kësaj vizite baritore e shpirtërore imzot Pal Engjëlli paraqet pasqyrën e gjendjes së organizimit të Kishës, situatën e vështirë në të cilën gjendeshin banorët e besimtarët, problemet e mëdha ekonomike e rreziqet që i kanoseshin aso kohe popullsisë dhe duke u lënë porosi, në rend të parë priftërinjve por edhe besimtarëve (banorëve) ti pagëzonin foshnjat në rast të rrezikut të vdekjes me fjalët e Formulës sipas ritualit kishtar të Pagëzimit*…“Unë po të pagëzoj në emër të Atit, e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjt”.* 
Së fundi në këtë dokument imzot Pal Engjëlli u kërkon Eprorëve të Kishës së Romës të ndihmojnë popullsinë e varfër e të vuajtur të këtyre viseve.

----------


## toni77_toni

*102 vjet më parë në Manastir 14 - 22 nëntor 1908 lindte alfabeti i sotëm i shqipes!*


Kongresi i Manastirit u mblodh nga 14 deri më 22 nëntor 1908 për të vendosur për problemin e ndërlikuar të alfabetit. U organizua nga shoqëria Bashkimi dhe u propagandua nga Mid'hat bej Frashëri në revistën e tij Lirija:* "... ardhi një ditë e pëlqyerë për istorinë tonë, që të nisim liruar' e papengim të punojmë për mbrodhësin' e lumtërin' e kombit tonë, jo me barut edhe me armë, po me kartë e pëndë, andaj kjo çështje e Abecesë lipsetë të jetë fillim, që pa atë nuku do mundim të harijmë qëllimetë tona të lartëra për mbrodhësi të gjuhësë."- * Kështu shkruante Mid'hat bej Frashëri, që e drejtoi këtë mbledhje, ku morën pjesë 150 delegatë të të gjitha viseve e besimeve nga mbarë Shqipëria dhe kolonitë shqiptare jashtë. 

Ndër pjesëmarrësit e shquar qenë Gjergj Fishta, Ndre Mjeda, Mati Logoreci, Luigj Gurakuqi dhe Hilë Mosi nga Shkodra; Shahin bej Kolonja dhe Petro Nini Luarasi nga Kolonja; Thoma Abrami nga Korça; Sotir Peci nga Bostoni, dhe Bajo Topulli e familja Qiriazi nga Manastiri. 

Kongresi zgjodhi një komision prej njëmbëdhjetë antarësh nën kryesinë e atë Gjergj Fishtës për të studiuar problemin e alfabetit e për të dalë me propozime. U arrit menjëherë në mendimin e përbashkët që alfabeti t’i shërbente kryesisht forcimit të unitetit kombëtar. Nismëtar i kësaj frymne qe Atë Fishta i cili shpjegoi se sido që i dërguar prej shoqërisë Bashkimi, s’ ishte aty thjeshtë për të mbrojtur abece-në, por për të gjetur një rrugë që çonte në bashkimin e përgjithshëm. T
re alfabetet kryesorë që u morën në shqyrtim qenë: alfabeti i shoqërisë letrare Agimi të Shkodrës i propozuar nga Ndre Mjeda; alfabeti i shoqërisë letrare Bashkimi të Shkodrës, i hartuar nga Imzot Prenkë Doçi dhe alfabeti i Stambollit, i hartuar nga Sami bej Frashëri. Toskët ishin më fort për alfabetin tradicional të Stambollit, kurse gegët zakonisht pëlqenin alfabetin e Bashkimit, i cili ishte më praktik për botimet, sepse nuk kishte shkronja jolatine. 

U shqyrtuan gjithashtu edhe dy alfabete të tjerë, alfabeti grek i përdorur nga Kostandin Kristoforidhi, dhe alfabeti arab, të cilin shumë myslimanë të devotshëm, sidomos në Maqedoni e Kosovë, vazhduan ta shohin si të vetmen zgjidhje edhe për shumë kohë pas Kongresit. Komisioni vendosi të pranojë variantet e modifikuara të alfabeteve të Bashkimit e të Stambollit. Të dy mund të përdoreshin në shkolla e në botime. 

Pranimi nga të gjithë i vendimit të komisionit do të donte ende shumë kohë, por, me vendimin për të mbështetur një zgjidhje kompromisi, kongresi shtroi rrugën për kalimin shkallë-shkallë nga alfabeti i respektuar i Stambollit, te alfabeti i tanishëm i shqipes i bazuar në shkronja latine, duke mënjanuar kështu polemika e kundërshtime e duke hedhur bazat për formimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe.

----------

